# New DirectTV HD install with older TIVO box connection



## SemiAuto40 (Aug 1, 2011)

Apologies if this is covered elsewhere (direct me if it is).... New Direct TV High Def installed, DirectTV says sure Tivo works with new install, now I can't use my TIVO like I used to for years with Comcast cable. What the *&^!? In fact it looks to me like my TIVO only records the channel that I am watching. What good is that!? My TIVO on cable I could record a program and watch another simultaneously. 

What will it take for me to be able to manage my TV watching like I used to before this new install of HD DirectTV. If I would have know that I could not record more than one show at a time I would have just coughed up what Comcast wanted.

Please help me... My name is Rick and I am a TVaholic.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

What model Tivo do you have? I'm guessing it's a stand alone Tivo, not a combo DirecTV+Tivo DVR?

You'll need to configure the Tivo to control the DirecTV Receiver's channel changes based on your Tivo recording settings. Do you still have your Tivo owner's manual?


----------



## SemiAuto40 (Aug 1, 2011)

My several year old TIVO box is left over from my cable install that I just canceled (OOPS!), so for now I'm screwed! 

I tried going through the TIVO based setup and had some issue about the way that the TIVO was "connected" to the DirectTV HD receiver. There was some question that I did not have a good TIVO setup answer presented... after I finished I could play previously recorded TIVO and control the TV somewhat - but discovered that when I tried to record channel 3 on the TIVO setup to record menu -- that it had recorded the channel that I was watching on DirectTV channel 360! Huh!? Why did TIVO not record channel 3 like it was told to?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

How have you configured the Tivo to control the DirecTV Receiver channels? Most likely your Tivo came with an "infrared eye/repeater" that you place in front of the DirecTV Receiver so that the Tivo can send channel commands to the DirecTV Receiver. 

It would help to know what model Tivo you have. And what model DirecTV Receiver (look for the label behind the front panel access card door or on the rear panel).


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

SemiAuto40 said:


> My several year old TIVO box is left over from my cable install that I just canceled (OOPS!), so for now I'm screwed!
> 
> I tried going through the TIVO based setup and had some issue about the way that the TIVO was "connected" to the DirectTV HD receiver. There was some question that I did not have a good TIVO setup answer presented... after I finished I could play previously recorded TIVO and control the TV somewhat - but discovered that when I tried to record channel 3 on the TIVO setup to record menu -- that it had recorded the channel that I was watching on DirectTV channel 360! Huh!? Why did TIVO not record channel 3 like it was told to?


You can't change the channel on the direct tv receiver while the tivo is recording. You need a second direct tv receiver hooked to the same TV to watch a different channel while the Tivo is recording.


----------



## SemiAuto40 (Aug 1, 2011)

Upon further inspection I found that I have the new H25-500 DirectTV receiver connected via 3 composite cables into my TIVO Series2 TCD-649080. From the TIVO into the back of my Sony VEGA tube TV using 3 composite cables.

Buyers remorse :down: to DirectTV. Ordering by phone and according to my installer "Yes TIVO will work with DirectTV satellite". I feel like I just bought a 2 year lease of a crappy car at a used car lot. Yeah maybe technically they "work" together. Now instead of my TIVO recording 2 programs at the same time and being able to set up season passes and carefree recording and playback (was connected to Comcast cable).... now I can only record whichever one channel the DirectTV receiver is set on. Freakin marvelous! DirectTV marketing should have told me "yes but you do know that.......".

Presently I have to remember to control the DirectTV receiver with the Direct Remote in the DVR position - then turn the TV on and off with by changing the Direct remote slider into the TV position - the move the slider back to the DVR position in order to change channels.

Is there a termination charge for my new 2 year contract with Direct? At this point I simply can send my TIVO Series2 to the landfill and put my old DVR recorder back onto the rear of my TV... but even then I still could only record what Direct Receiver channel is piped into my TV.

Is there a solution to my conundrum? My wife is as aggravated as I am - except this was my idea to get away from greedy Comcast.


----------



## ss_sea_ya (Sep 2, 2010)

SemiAuto40 said:


> ...
> 
> Is there a solution to my conundrum? My wife is as aggravated as I am - except this was my idea to get away from greedy Comcast.


You can get a two channel DirecTV recorder. But I believe there is a monthly cost to that unless you have the premier service.


----------



## SemiAuto40 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wouldn't having a 2 channel DirectTV recorder mean that I would ALSO need a satellite receiver that handles 2 channels?

Also what would be a good 2 channel DirectTV recorder?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

A two channel DirecTV DVR such as say a DirecTiVo *is* the receiver. Actually, it is two receivers in one box. You will have to run another line in unless your setup supports SWM(Single Wire Multi-Switch) and you go with a non-TiVo DirecTV DVR that has SWM capability.

If you want HD, you'll have to go with a non-TiVo DVR such as the HR24. The existing HD DirecTiVo doesn't actually do HD anymore since DirecTV changed to MPEG-4 encoding for HD.


----------



## SemiAuto40 (Aug 1, 2011)

I guess if I bought a second DirectTV satellite receiver off the internet that I would still need to have a DirectTV guy come out to the house and do something? And DirectTV may charge me more per month or an installation fee?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If you have service already, you would not need an install visit to add a box you acquired elsewhere. But DirecTV would insist on your buying a new access card and would charge you $20 for the privilege. Each additional receiver is $4.95.

I am not entirely sure what you have now. I would recommend getting a DirecTV Plus DVR from DirecTV. This way you will have access to all channels (if you buy an old DirecTV TiVo, it cannot receive many of the channels, even in SD.)


----------

